# No Spark, No start, 66 GTO



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello everyone, After the winter the car would not start, (and it ALWAYS does)
No spark at the plugs and a *weak* spark when I pulled the coil wire off the distributer cap and grounded to the block. Is this a sign of the coil needs replacing or is there anything else to look for?

Thanks much!
Rick


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

check the grounds and connections, if no luck try new coil and wires.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check for battery voltage at the coil '+' when cranking. If you're running the stock dissy, check the points and condenser, either could cause weak spark. It could be the coil but I would suspect/rule out every other thing first.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks very much guys......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Rukee said. Suspect a worn rubbing block on the points....do you have a dwell meter? Dwell should be 30 degrees. It's almost NEVER the ignition coil. If you have an ohmmeter, measure the resistance in the coil wire. Should be less than 20k ohms. My gut tells me your points are barely opening due to wear. BTDT.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks, I do not have a dwell meter And of course I tried a new coil and it was not the problem So I will get into the points real soon. Do you guys suggest electronic ignition at this point or keep it original????

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Keep it original. Points have to be replaced about every 15,000 miles, but they are more reliable and less apt to leave you stranded than electronic. Electronic is great because of no moving parts to wear out, but it doesn't offer a performance gain over a stock points system. Think about it this way: how long does it take you to put 15,000 miles on your car? That's how often you'll need new points. I've been driving both of my GTO's (and many others) for over 30 years and 100's of thousands of miles with the stock points distributors, and have never been stranded with an ignition system problem, ever. (Now, fuel and mechanical is a different story!! )


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Keep it original. Points have to be replaced about every 15,000 miles, but they are more reliable and less apt to leave you stranded than electronic. Electronic is great because of no moving parts to wear out, but it doesn't offer a performance gain over a stock points system. Think about it this way: how long does it take you to put 15,000 miles on your car? That's how often you'll need new points. I've been driving both of my GTO's (and many others) for over 30 years and 100's of thousands of miles with the stock points distributors, and have never been stranded with an ignition system problem, ever. (Now, fuel and mechanical is a different story!! )


Thanks, good advice, and in the *44 years* and *30,000 miles *that I put on the car it has not left me stranded once! 
I'll report back on the cause.......
Rick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You got me beat, Rick. I wasn't even driving real cars 44 years ago.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was, but not with my parents permission!


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I was, but not with my parents permission!


 yep bought it when I was 18, 62 now........


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

fixed....... It was the condenser and points, Mechanic charged $179.00

thanks for all your help....


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dang! In the grand scheme of things, not overly expensive, but DANG! I've never paid more than $11 for points and condenser.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

rick3452 said:


> fixed....... It was the condenser and points, Mechanic charged $179.00
> 
> thanks for all your help....


I believe you got ripped off, it's about a 10 minute job at tops and the parts are about $30.00.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I believe you got ripped off, it's about a 10 minute job at tops and the parts are about $30.00.


I agree.......... lesson learned


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*$179.00???*

Last time I purchased points and condenser, I think they were $7.99. $179.00? Sick SOB's, for sure. Well, that's what you get for living in this day and age!


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> Keep it original. Points have to be replaced about every 15,000 miles, but they are more reliable and less apt to leave you stranded than electronic. Electronic is great because of no moving parts to wear out, but it doesn't offer a performance gain over a stock points system. Think about it this way: how long does it take you to put 15,000 miles on your car? That's how often you'll need new points. I've been driving both of my GTO's (and many others) for over 30 years and 100's of thousands of miles with the stock points distributors, and have never been stranded with an ignition system problem, ever. (Now, fuel and mechanical is a different story!! )


. I've been using the Petronix conversion in my original distributor for about 10 years. It looks completely stock and gives me a hotter spark. It's an alternative that I like. Have used it in several other 50's and 60's cars that I have owned. No problems so far. I do agree that points and condenser are easier to fix if you have a breakdown on the road and are less expensive.


----------



## SmackF16 (Nov 25, 2016)

For what's is worth I was having similar problems with points I had purchased from Ames and another set I got from AutoZone (both made in China). I bought a set from NAPA (made in Mexico) and found they mated to the distributor MUCH better. Car fired right up. I really believe I had a fit problem more than a bad part problem.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Speaking of price for points, I need to get a set for my glove box, under the if you have them you won't need them theory of Murphy's law of motoring. Does anyone have any brand preferences or stories of poor quality?


----------

